# Transducer location on skiff and features?



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I just have the standard simrad ducer on the vantage for my GO7 mounted on the transom just inside the sponsons. My biggest problem is it never stays tight and causes the depth meter not to work while running any more than idle. But I just need to speak with simrad and maybe get a better mount. I also rarely care how deep it is so i does not bother me that much.

I am guessing you will also be moving up to the total scan which is much longer but I think it will fit nicely inside the sponsons. You should also post this on ECS owners page to see what feedback others have on the Vantage using a totalscan.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

csnaspuck said:


> I just have the standard simrad ducer on the vantage for my GO7 mounted on the transom just inside the sponsons. My biggest problem is it never stays tight and causes the depth meter not to work while running any more than idle. But I just need to speak with simrad and maybe get a better mount. I also rarely care how deep it is so i does not bother me that much.
> 
> I am guessing you will also be moving up to the total scan which is much longer but I think it will fit nicely inside the sponsons. You should also post this on ECS owners page to see what feedback others have on the Vantage using a totalscan.


a. I have sold the Vantage.
b. I won't be going with a Vantage.
c. I have no need for total scan.
d. I just want decent depth and temp so probably just stick with an in hull transducer.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone thinking about drilling to mount a transducer on their stern should consider one of these...

http://www.sternsaver.com/

You effectively epoxy a puck to your stern and then drill into it rather than your hull.


----------

